# "OWASP Live CD" sattelt auf Ubuntu um



## Newsfeed (16 Mai 2009)

Die "OWASP Live CD", eine Sammlung essentieller quelloffener Security-Software, wird zukünftig auf Ubuntu basieren, um ein besseres Paketmanagement mitbringen zu können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

